# Custom Grills



## PONTIACSTYL (Feb 21, 2006)

Has anyone installed custom billet grills and where to go get one?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Contact "Bleek" on LS1gto forum. His car was in my shop last week. He has them on his car.
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/member.php?u=8595


----------

